
Why the U-Shaped Travel Neck Pillow Is Useless - tomato2juice
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/10/against-the-u-shaped-travel-neck-pillow/542472/
======
m463
This is true.

The only one I had that seemed to help (a little) would close around your neck
like those devices people wear after they get whiplash.

